# Wie lange Kunstrasen wässern?



## abyss (15. Mai 2007)

Moin,

ich habe mir Gestern aus Kunstrasen ein paar Taschenmatten gebastelt und weiß nun nicht genau wie lange ich die wässern sollte um eventuelle schädliche Stoffe auszuwaschen?

einen schönen Tag noch 

Sascha


----------



## Thorsten (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie lange Kunstrasen wässern?*

Moin Sascha,

absolut 

Spüle die Matten mehrmals mit warmen/heißen Wasser gut aus, 
dann sollte es schon passen.


----------



## jochen (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie lange Kunstrasen wässern?*

Hi Sascha,

Ich habe den Kunstrasen bei uns mit einen Dampfstrahler _abgekärchert_ und ihn dann in den Teich.

Habe bis heute noch nichts negatives beobachten können.


----------



## abyss (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie lange Kunstrasen wässern?*

Hallo,

und vielen dank...da weiß ich mal bescheid....

Sascha


----------



## Murmelline (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie lange Kunstrasen wässern?*

mein erster Gedanke: hat er sie noch alle?   Kunstrasen wässern?


----------



## Mühle (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie lange Kunstrasen wässern?*

Hallo Sascha,

hab ich richtig gelesen, Kunstrasen im Teich  . Tut mir leid, aber für mich : 2 Welten treffen aufeinander. Schwimmen bei Dir auch Plastikenten auf dem Teich ?

Ok, nichts für Ungut, aber für mich paßt es einfach nicht  .

Wie Du Kunstrasen wässern mußt  , seit wann muß Mann Kunstrasen wässern bei Frau geht es auch so, ich denke  .

viele unverständliche Grüße

Britta


----------



## Steingarnele (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie lange Kunstrasen wässern?*



			
				abyss schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> ich habe mir Gestern aus Kunstrasen ein paar Taschenmatten gebastelt und weiß nun nicht genau wie lange ich die wässern sollte um eventuelle schädliche Stoffe auszuwaschen?
> 
> ...



Hi,

Leute lest doch mal alles, damit sind Pflanztaschen gemeint!
Er will doch nicht sein Teich mit Kunstrasen auslegen.


----------



## abyss (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie lange Kunstrasen wässern?*

nur mal noch zur Erklährung...

Ich nehme Kunstrasen, weil es hier in der Umgebung keine Ufermatte (die grüne) gibt und mir für 2 m² die Versandkosten bei einer Bestellung einfach zu hoch sind. 

Noch mal paar Fotos zum verdeutlichen:
 

Ich möchte einfach links und rechts der Scheibe die Folie mit den Pflanztaschen verstecken und gleichzeitig einen sauberen Abschluß an der Mauerkrone erreichen, wenn´s gelingt gibt´s Foto...
 

Ich hoffe ich hab alle Klarheiten beseitigt...

@Britta ....klar möchte ich meinen Teichidyll mit Kunstrasen auslegen, paar pflegeleichte PVC Seerosen mit Frosch und ein Bambi am Teichrand. Einfach ein Traum...wer möchte das nicht, du etwa????

Der Matze versteht mich wenigstens.

viele Grüße Sascha


----------



## Thomas_H (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie lange Kunstrasen wässern?*



			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe den Kunstrasen bei uns mit einen Dampfstrahler _abgekärchert_ und ihn dann in den Teich.
> 
> Habe bis heute noch nichts negatives beobachten können.




Cool  

Jetzt hab ich endlich mal eine Antwort auf meine Frage, die ich seit über einem Jahr schon oft und auch woanders gestellt habe.

Danke


----------



## jochen (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie lange Kunstrasen wässern?*

Hallo nochmal,

Also ich wässere meinen Kunstrasen, ca. alle drei Tage, denn wen man das öfters macht muß ich zu oft mähen... ,

nein jetzt mal im Ernst...

ich verwende den Kunstrasen im Teich als billige Variante für die Abdeckung meiner steilen Übergänge der verschiedenen Zonen. (also unterwasser).

Sie sind wesentlich billiger als zB. Böschungsmatte und sehen meiner Meinung nach wirklich nicht unnatürlich aus (zumindest nach einen Jahr... )

Hier mal ein Bild vom steilen Übergang von 10cm - 40cm Zone. 

Zur besseren Erklärung, der Kunstrasen befindet sich unter der Wassernuss, und rechts vom __ Kleefarn. (sind hier ca. 1,5 m²), was soll hier unnatürlich aussehen?

kleiner Tipp nebenbei, vor dem steilen Übergang habe ich einen Basaltpfosten (ca 10*10cm und 1m lang) gelegt um so den Sand vor dem Abrutschen in die _Tiefe _ zu sichern.

 

PS, im Bild unten rechts zu sehen,

in einer Tiefe von 40cm, probiere ich gerade eine Aquariumschwimmpflanze als Unterwasserpflanze, 
wie sie heist weiß ich leider nicht aber bei meinen Kumpel am Teich hat das prima funktioniert.


----------



## Mühle (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie lange Kunstrasen wässern?*

Hallo Sascha, hallo Jochen,

ok, nun habe ich es begriffen, sorry  .

Bei Kunstrasen habe ich sofort an meinen Vater und seinem Kunstrasen gedacht, da sträuben sich bei mir echt die Nackenhaare  .

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## abyss (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wie lange Kunstrasen wässern?*

Hallo,

heute habe ich die eine Seite fertig gemacht, es fehlen nur noch paar Pflanzen in den Taschen...

 

morgen mach ich den Rest noch, ich finde es sieht ganz gut aus so.

@jochen Dein Kunstrasen sieht gut aus, die Ufergestalltung gefällt mir sehr gut. Was das für eine Pflanze ist kann ich dir nicht sagen, da, man auf dem Foto ja fast nichts erkennt...

viele Grüße Sascha


----------

